# Modernize a Bachman Ten Wheeler Question



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I am working to modernize a Bachman Ten Wheeler. I want to give it more a modern standard gauge feel. I am not looking to create an accurate model of any particular 4-6-0. I just want to make it feel more modern without huge amounts of work. What would you suggest?

I model in 1:29 and I know that the Big Hauler is a narrow gauge locomotive (Tweetsie origin), but the proportions do not look bad on standard gauge 1:29. 


I have already lowered the stream and sand domes, and the stack. Ideally I would change the cylinders from slide to piston valves but that may be more effort than I want to do. The cab looks like it needs modification, but I can't quite figure out what to change. 

I am aware that the Grapevine RR in Texas runs an ex SP 4-6-0 that is very similar to the Bachman Big Hauler but in standard gauge. But I am looking for something just a tad more modern. Your help is appreciated. 

Tom P


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a "photoshop kitbash" I did a few years ago: 










On the top is a prototype NYC ten-wheeler. 

in the middle is the photoshopped Big Hauler pic: 
Raised the boiler. 
lowered the domes. 
lowered the cab height. 

And bottom is the unmodified Big Hauler, for reference. 

(I agree, new cylinders would help achieve the look) 

never tried it on an actual Big Hauler! 
but thats just some pondering I was doing.. 

Scot


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The walkways could use narrowing also and a smaller number plate and headlight would make the engine more massive looking.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Piston Valves! 

That and make all the handrails closer to the mounting surfaces to give that larger appearance. 

Trot, the opinionated, fox...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the width is ok as it is.. 
a big hauler cab is 4.4 inches wide.. 
thats 10.6 feet in 1/29 scale.. 
looking through some drawings, thats about perfect for a standard gauge 4-6-0. 

if the walkways look too wide, its probably the boiler that is too thin!  
not the cab width (and walkway width), those are fine.. 

Scot


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

For standard gauge, the cab is too long and too tall. Same with the domes. Need classification lights. Here is the general look: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR0sHbikVhI&feature=related


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

I think a new cab could go a long way. Here's a picture of an old New Haven 4-6-0 with slide valves and round domes. If you squint, you could see a big hauler, but with a smaller cab. 

New Haven 4-6-0

Here's another one. This one has larger drivers and would need a narrower cab. 
Older 4-6-0

Side shot of a 4-6-0. Has the wagon top boiler and general proportions of the big hauler boiler. Smaller domes and smaller cab, plus a shorter/taller tender. 
Side view


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

*A number of years ago I took a pair of "Big Haulers" and did a scale change, cut up the *
*drives, and turned it into a reasonable replica of the Western Maryland's 2-8-0 Elkins *
*switcher, **never ran it very much because the early B-man drives were notoriously weak, *
*but Barry **finally came out with a decent 2-8-0 drive several years ago, so I put one in it, *
*a great **little engine now... As I recollect what I did to this thing to change the scale was 
to narrow **the tender about a half inch, took a slice right of the center and put the 2 halves 
together, **took the same out of the cab and cab platform, foot-boards accordingly, also 
sectioned **the cab vertically about 3/8 inch I think... Cut-down the both domes, and the stack, 
don't **recall how much though, (I did this 13-14 yrs ago) installed a 1/29 generator, bell, an a 
few **other pieces as well, kept the big headlamp though... The rest was detailing to make it *
*look something **like the prototype... Came out pretty well, an its a great runner too... Here R *
*a couple of **pics, the first is the proto-type, and then what I wound up with... *
*Paul R...*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 07 Oct 2010 10:58 AM 
*A number of years ago I took a pair of "Big Haulers" and did a scale change, cut up the *
*drives, and turned it into a reasonable replica of the Western Maryland's 2-8-0 Elkins *
*switcher, **never ran it very much because the early B-man drives were notoriously weak, *
*but Barry **finally came out with a decent 2-8-0 drive several years ago, so I put one in it, *
*a great **little engine now... As I recollect what I did to this thing to change the scale was 
to narrow **the tender about a half inch, took a slice right of the center and put the 2 halves 
together, **took the same out of the cab and cab platform, foot-boards accordingly, also 
sectioned **the cab vertically about 3/8 inch I think... Cut-down the both domes, and the stack, 
don't **recall how much though, (I did this 13-14 yrs ago) installed a 1/29 generator, bell, an a 
few **other pieces as well, kept the big headlamp though... The rest was detailing to make it *
*look something **like the prototype... Came out pretty well, an its a great runner too... Here R *
*a couple of **pics, the first is the proto-type, and then what I wound up with... *
*Paul R...*


Pauls photos


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a "Big Hauler" and went the other way with it. I bashed it to 1:20.3 scale:










I realize this probably doesn't help you much, but I thought you might be interested to see what can be done with a B'mann ten-wheeler.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Tnx Scotty, Some how I lost the pics...
Paul R...


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ten Wheeler Modernization Update*

The Hacksaw has been busy. So far I have lowered the domes, lowered the cab, and shortened the pilot. All of these were much easier than I anticipated. Seriously the only tool that I have used so far is a hacksaw and a screwdriver. 

With just these simple cuts, it has definitely changed the character of the Big Hauler. I will probably change the headlight. I am also considering changing the pilot wheels to solid inside bearing instead of spoked wheels. 

I have put less than 2 hours into this project and I want to keep it simple. It was just about dark when I finished working. I work out side on my picnic table. I'll try to get some pictures this weekend. 

Tom P


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Can you salvage any of the busted pipes for this kitbash?


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark, no shortage of scrap copper water lines at my house from all of the renovations. I was looking at some of pipes and thinking that they might make a nice piston valve chest to replace the slide valves.

Tom


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Before you go putting scrap copper pipe on the locomotive, you might want to see how much scrap is going for these days. Not sure how much copper you have, but it might be enough to get one of those blow out 0-4-0 live steamers instead.


----------

